# Separated and Forgot Anniversary!



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

It just dawned on me! Tuesday, May 8th was my 8th anniversary and it just totally slipped my mind.

Does that, in any way, mean that I'm starting to show some marked signs of improvement in getting over the STBXW?

Since she's made it abundantly clear that she really doesn't want communication from me of any kind, I'm guessing that she can go out and buy herself her very own anniversary card this year!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

If I were to forget such a thing it would certainly indicate I was moving on. I'm still remembering all that kind of stuff right now. Most recently been hung up on Mothers day. 

So, yea, I'd say it is a good sign.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Def. a good sign!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Had to go to youngest son's prep school academic awards this morning. Proud Daddy saw him take top honors in Senior Pre-Cal, along with making the Headmaster's Honor Roll.(>3.85/4.00GPA) :smthumbup:

Anyway, got to see STBXW there. First time I'd seen her in several months. She carried on with my boys like nothing had ever happened, but she wouldn't even acknowledge my existence. But to be completely fair, I was pretty much the same way.

I think that if I would have had a six-pack of a good premium beer with me, I would have asked her to hold it for me up near her chest, because as frigid as her heart is, at least I would have had in my possession the absolute coldest brew in Texas!


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Good for you Arbitrator. Someday I only hope I can be where you are emotionally. I still look at my ex and see the most attractive woman in the world, who after just 2 months has 'upgraded' to someone new.

But still, good for you


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> Good for you Arbitrator. Someday I only hope I can be where you are emotionally. I still look at my ex and see the most attractive woman in the world, who after just 2 months has 'upgraded' to someone new.
> 
> But still, good for you


Thanks, UpnDown! Greatly appreciate your more than kind sentiments!

I was much prouder of my son's announced accomplishments today than for anything else, and frankly, I'm really glad that STBXW exercised the initiative to show up on her own.

Like you, I miss her during my vulnerable moments, but primarily for just the missing the good things that we had together and also for her extremely wonderful family, who in some respects, that I actually grew just as close to as my very own extended family. But I just look at what she has become and for that; well, let's just say that I richly do not ever want to go back there!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> Good for you Arbitrator. Someday I only hope I can be where you are emotionally. I still look at my ex and see the most attractive woman in the world, who after just 2 months has 'upgraded' to someone new.
> 
> But still, good for you


Cheating is never an upgrade. Her new love will not last. You will come out on top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

